# the hooligans...........



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_these two partners in crime, have been very naughty today, thank goodness they are both asleep at the moment,_


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_and here is the well behaved crew,,,,,_


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

But being as gorgeous as they are I'll bet they are forgiven quickly!!!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

aww brilliant pictures of your misbehaving and behaving crew hehehe  

x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

MC's misbehaveing :blink: :blink: surly not Singing:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Cleo38 said:


> But being as gorgeous as they are I'll bet they are forgiven quickly!!!


_one look at their little faces, and all is forgiven ...,,,_


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

I think you must be mistaken........they look so innocent


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Surely not- they're the most innocent looking cats I've ever seen!  

Good job they're so cute sometimes isn't it! Rusty's getting mahoosive!! :001_wub:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwww bless what have the lil buggers been upto ? 

they all have innocent faces there, so im sure they have been behaving 
beautiful pictures!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

They are georgous xXx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

How can you say such a thing !!!!!!.......MC's are never bad....
Rusty is really looking gorgeous now Lorraine, keep up the good work........Chris


----------

